# T6 Tablets?



## Larby (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys, newbie here!

Just started training and getting into the new routines and have come across theseT6 tablets, alot of the lads at the Gym take them and have reccomended them to me but obviously abit weary of taking them?

Dont supppose any of you lot have taken them and could give me abit of advice on ingredients, dosage, side effects etc? 

Thanks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im not farmiliar with T6 but im sure plenty on here are, how far have you got with your cardio and diet?


----------

